# "Deluxe Pit Kits" for AutoWorld Super III



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

For the few of you who took the plunge on the AW Super III cars, here's a cost effective option for "spare parts:"

http://www.dash-motorsports.com/shopping/page12.html

I actually enjoy these cars and like running them when they are properly set up. I think they are very close to being a viable platform for box stock racing against SRTs, Life-Like Ts, and similar magnet cars. They do need another round of refinement and I hope AW continues to invest in them. In the meantime, for the price of typical pit kits you can obtain a few of these for spare parts or experimentation. Other than the shoes I know you can sustain them using parts from other manufacturers of similar style chassis. I've heard, but have not tried it myself, that Wizzard P3/Storm pickups can be trimmed to fit the SIII.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

That's a good deal at $6.99 to try those cars out if you get at least 4 of them for $27.96,
because they have free shipping if you mail them a check on orders over $25.

Those cars are not very popular,
and you never know 10 years from now they might become collectable.

__________________


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

These cars will probably never become popular because TL/AW does not provide any support for them, i.e., after market parts. The body mounts really blow too. It would have been absolutely brilliant to make them with AFX/Tomy style mounts, but that did not happen. sigh..................coulda, woulda, shoulda ..................... it's a crying shame too. This chassis shows lots of potential, but without the support, it's just another JL/AW dead end! JMHO


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

when I think about the 25 bucks per car I spent, it makes me want to puke!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> when I think about the 25 bucks per car I spent, it makes me want to puke!


I've been totally desensitized to the price collapse effect with computers and consumer electronic products. Just about any PC you buy today will be worth, at most, one half the purchase price in a year or less.

During the PM/JL to RC2 transition a huge boatload of F&F R2 XTs were dumped for $1.00 per car. These are some of better running XTs ever made. I snagged a few dozen for spare parts and project bodies.

It's very cliche to say it, but prices are all based on what someone is willing to pay. It costs roughly $3.00 to make a slot car in China, maybe a slight bit more for the higher end stuff. Once you pack it, ship it, and distribute it the cost goes up. Then you add the resellers costs, whether brick & mortar store, web site, or e-bay storefront there's another per car adder. At $7.00 per car from a distributor the profit margin is very, very thin. At a buck per car, yeah, someone is losing money. Someone else is getting a great deal. Over the course of time most folks in the hobby seem to feel like they are doing pretty well when you cost average it all out and weigh in on the enjoyment factor.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

videojimmy said:


> when I think about the 25 bucks per car I spent, it makes me want to puke!


Yes, I went out on a limb and bought one at a local hobby shop for about $25.
The puke factor hit me when I got it home and ran it. After the long drive across town, examining the excellent body shape, the silicone tires, the huge magnets, this should be fast. I had HP7s that were faster!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh well, at least I could use the body on another AFX chassis.

Rich


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Oh well, at least I could use the body on another AFX chassis.


Or so you thought.....


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I apllauded their effort, but the execution left much to be desired


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Or so you thought.....


 Do these bodies line up with SWB or LWB TJET?

Roger Corrie


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I know its an old and tired observation, but if you put a little time into tuning them, the SIII runs pretty well. But it didnt quite live up to the hooplah that AW was pushing. Theyre going to release more, so hopefully the time was well spend working out the bugs, because the potential is there.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I can easily get a Super III running as well or better than a Tomy SRT hardbody with conservative traction magnet setup and basic break-in and tuning. The Super III is a bit of an enigma. Its technology basis is actually quite impressive, with polymer motor magnets and neo traction magnets, adjustable brushes, a fairly modern inline design that can also take a hardbody, etc. The Super III poly+neo magnet arrangement was later seen in the Mega-G. Where the Super III falls short is on the execution of the details and quality of the individual parts. The off kilter body mounts are a bit of a turnoff, but Tomy committed the same infraction with the entire Turbo/SRT open wheel chassis line and the Mega-G 1.7 chassis, both of which only take bodies specifically designed for the one chassis. 

I hope AW continues the Super III line and brings out some new bodies for the chassis.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

This is probably a sign that the Auto World Super III is coming to an end.

__________________


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

SuperFist said:


> This is probably a sign that the Auto World Super III is coming to an end.


I hope not, the ones I have after a little tweeking run great. 

Dave


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

the end?

I hope so... then in a few yrs I can get rid of the 6 I have and hopefully break even on them


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Either these are gone, this particular page is having problems or been wiped 90% clean.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Yeah, as soon as I get some dough, the blow out is all blownout!


----------

